# Malvinas 1982, documentos varios.



## CharlesBronson (Jan 14, 2009)

Una coleccion de recortes, scans, revistas, libros y demas sobre la guerra anglo-argentina.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 14, 2009)

Helicopteros de la Fuerza Aerea Argentina y su actuacion.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 14, 2009)

Helicopteros de la FAA, parte II.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 15, 2009)

*La cuestion de las Bombas: *

Uno de los topicos que mas dio que hablar luego de la guerra, las continuas fallas de las bombas argentinas, el Vicemodoro Pereyra explica aqui con detalles las causas y consecuencias.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 15, 2009)

*Actuacion de los obuses OTO de 105 mm en Malvinas.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 25, 2009)

Un relato del ataque contra el HMS Antelope, desde adentro.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ataque al Antelope ( descripcion de la mision*)

La tercera imagen muestra la aproximacion final al Antelope el A-4B de L. Guadagni es alcanzado en la raiz alar, el piloto en vez eyectarse de forma inmediata opta por continuar el ataque y lanza sus bomba, cuando intenta recuperar el control de su aparato ya no hay tiempo y el Skyhawk golpea contra una de las antenas del destructor britanico


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 31, 2009)

Actuacion de los Ingenieros del ejercito.

El numero de minas señalado no es en realiadad el numero total colocadas en las islas ya que la Infanteria de Marina tambien planto 5 mil o 6 mil, no hay una fuente exacta.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 1, 2009)

Too bad it's not in English. Looks like a good read.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 1, 2009)

Some are already translated and posted in "The Falklands " topic, the other ...should wait until I have more time.

*Operacion Mikado: *

Esta operacion de comandos SAS britanicos pretendia asestar un duro golpe a la capacidad de ataque de la Armada, el plan era destruir los Super Etendar basados en Rio Grande , su pista de aterrizaje, un objetivo secundario era el asesinato de los pilotos.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2009)

Followed the english version Charles. Good posts.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 2, 2009)

Grazie, grazie. 8) 

*Los Mirage IIIEA de la Fuerza Aerea Argentina y su actuacion.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 5, 2009)

Mirage IIIEa, segunda parte:


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 7, 2009)

Manual del cañon Hispano Suiza HS661b de 30mm, usado en el conflicto por el EA.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 10, 2009)

*El Escuadron Fenix:*


----------



## calquin24 (May 9, 2009)

Excelente material Sr. CharlesBronson.  

Este es un extracto que trancribí que se encuentra en el libro *"Historia de la Fuerza Aérea Argentina"*, tomo VI (Vol.2) que relata las acciones de la FAA en la Guerra de Malvinas. En el mismo se puede leer el derribo de las Escuadrillas "Mazo" y "Martillo" (A-4B Skyhawks/ G5C) según como lo vivieron los pilotos de Sea Harrier que participaron en la acción.


*La versión Británica*

Por el resto de la tarde las patrullas aéreas de combate, patrullaban los cielos alrededor de Fitz Roy, pero con los portaviones lejos, en el este, y la pista terrestre de San Carlos, temporariamente, fuera de servicio, había frecuentes ausencia en la cobertura aérea. El atardecer se aproximaba rápidamente, cuando el Lt Dave Morgan y el Lt Dave Smith (RAF) del Sqdn 800, arribaron al aérea. 

Mientras orbitaban, al limite del Choiseul Sound, a 10.000 pies, columnas de humo negro se elevaban de los, aun, ardientes buques y se esparcían hasta 10 millas al norte, como un hecho dramático de horror de la guerra. Abajo del avión un pequeño lanchón de desembarco emergió de este estrecho. Morgan chequeo con su buque control y comprobó que era propio. Entonces vio atrás del lanchón a un avión que se le aproximaba, desde el sudeste, en vuelo bajo. 

Abordo del lanchón, que pertenecía al HMS Fearless que iba de Pradera del Ganso a Fitz Roy, el cabo primero M Price había dejado, justo, su lugar, a la sombra de un Land Rover que lo protegía de la espuma, para pedir un libro prestado a un camarada:-.Súbitamente sentí un "Jushh" y una masa gris paso sobre mi cabeza, luego una bomba exploto veinte metros, larga. 

Enseguida, otra bomba impacto en el buque, y lo próximo que sentí era que volaba y me estrellaba contra uno de los trailers. 
Esto fue lo último que vi por una semana. 





A-4B Skyhawks del Grupo 5 de Caza

Seis hombres muertos en el ataque, el lanchón se hundió mas tarde, luego de rescatarse sus sobrevivientes. 

Morgan ya estaba en picada cuando las bombas explotaron -Di a pleno invertí y me lance hacia él. En la picada me di cuenta que había dos aviones mas que seguían al primero.Uno impacto una bomba a popa del lanchón, que exploto furiosamente, eso me encolerizo. 

Cuando estaba a 2000 pies, vi un cuarto avión. Decidí ir por el. En la penumbra, Morgan pensó que los aviones enemigos eran Mirage pero en realidad eran Skyhawk del Grupo 5 de Caza. 

Mientras tanto el Sea Harrier seguía en una picada, con potencia, a casi la velocidad del sonido. Me coloque atrás pero, con velocidad superior, el avión se me hacia rápidamente mas grande en mi parabrisas. 

Enganche mi misil alrededor de 1500 yardas, y dispare a 1000 yardas. 
Mi misil hizo un pequeño corcovo y luego se lanzo hacia el explotando cerca de su empenaje, hubo una bola de fuego y las partes comenzaron a caer al agua. 

No hubo reacción alguna de los otros, interesados en salir del blanco, sin intentar cubrirse recíprocamente. 

Ya casi sobrepasando, Morgan viro hacia el segundo A4. Su piloto pareció haberse anoticiado porque inicio un viraje a la izquierda, Morgan engancho su segundo Sidewinder y disparo. Creo que el lo vio venir porque revirtió el viraje, pero el misil también revirtió, cruzo delante de mi, y se dirigió a el cuando ya había virado unos 40º, la explosión le partió en la raíz del ala y se estrello en el agua.

Ahora quedaban 2 y aun los Harrier los tenían a tiro. 
Habiendo disparado sus dos misiles, Morgan inicio un rápido ascenso vertical para quedar fuera de la trayectoria de Smith que lo seguía; ahora era su turno. Apunto el misil, que había seleccionado a uno de los aviones que tenia al frente, escucho la señal de enganche en sus auriculares, que confirmaba que la cabeza del misil infrarrojo había adquirido el blanco, y presiono el botón de disparo. 

El recuerda: Hubo un brillante flash y un zumbido cuando efectué el lanzamiento, que sacudió suavemente mi avión. Seguramente el Mirage estaba bajo o demasiado rápido o lejos...Observaba con una suerte de fascinante impotencia. Todo parecía haberse detenido aunque en la realidad mi Sea Harrier iba rozando las olas a más de 10 Millas náuticas por minuto. Luego la penumbra se ilumino por otra explosión consecuente bola de fuego. 
El debe haber estado volando tan bajo que el impacto del misil en el avión y el de este contra el suelo parecieron simultáneos. (16:30 aproximadamente) 
El SkyHawk, exploto impactando en la cola, lo que lo desintegro. 

El piloto se eyecto pero su paracaídas se estaba incendiando...Sanchez eyecto sus tanques externos, dio a pleno y se mantuvo razante alejándose del área tan rápido como le fue posible. Ninguno, de los otros 3 pilotos sobrevivió. Volando el cuarto avión, el teniente Héctor Sánchez fue un espectador impotente ante los derribos de sus camaradas; Todo había sucedido tan rápidamente. 

Desde el principio al fin, el combate había durado menos de un minuto y medio.


La misma misión relatada en la página de la Fuerza Aérea Argentina:

- Fuerza Area Argentina


Saludos


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 15, 2009)

Gracias, esta es una de las pocas misiones que los dos relatos coinciden casi a la perfeccion.

AIM-9L contra un avion cargado de bombas y tanques de combustible...tiro al pichon mas o menos.

Por cierto feo de conocer la cantidad de veces que se trababan esos cañones MK-12 de los Skyhawk


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 17, 2009)

Documental del HC de 2 horas de duracion y excelente calidad grafica al estilo "Doghfights". Lamentablemente algun estupido le puso una marca de agua, pero no se preocupen que despues lo subo yo tambien.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DilxP1OiUug_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnXIHIw3cxc_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXEPAX6QMU4_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYn08VyCCyk_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 10, 2009)

Guarnicion Aerea en las islas:

1ra parte:


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 11, 2009)

2da y final parte.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 13, 2009)

Paracaidistas britanicos en combate:


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 21, 2009)

Paracaidistas britanicos parte II


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 15, 2009)

Duelos de artilleria

Canon FM de 155mm:


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 15, 2009)

Duelos de artilleria

Cañon FM de 155 mm ( II) :


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 9, 2009)

Operación "Black Buck" , los Avro Vulcan atacan Puerto Argentino.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 9, 2009)

Operación "Black Buck" , los Avro Vulcan atacan Puerto Argentino. ( y II)


----------



## calquin24 (Jun 27, 2010)

Aporto un par de links sobre Malvinas:

-En esta página se pueden descargar fragmentos del libro/fotos, cedidas por su autor, sobre las operaciones de los radares de defensa aérea durante el conflicto.

Radar Malvinas


-Otro link en donde se relata la historia de uno de los Escuadrones de cazabombarderos Dagger, el libro fue liberado por su autor para ser descargado:

www.malvinas.falkland.tripod.com


-Otra Web con el relato de un integrante de una de las unidades de Dagger desplegadas en el continente:

MIS VIVENCIAS EN LA GUERRA DE MALVINAS 1982



Saludos


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 12, 2012)

Oidos bien abiertos...habla un piloto de combate:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AANogpgIDG4_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 26, 2016)

Manual del misil short Blowpipe, antiaereo ligero usado por los comandos argentinos y britanicos.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 26, 2016)

CharlesBronson said:


> Manual del misil short Blowpipe, antiaereo ligero usado por los comandos argentinos y britanicos.



continua:


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 26, 2016)

CharlesBronson said:


> continua:



Parte final:


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Aug 1, 2016)

Excellent! thanks for sharing.

Muy Bueno, gracias por repartir con nosotros.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 4, 2016)

ArmouredSprue said:


> Excellent! thanks for sharing.
> 
> Muy Bueno, gracias por repartir con nosotros.


No problemo.


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Aug 5, 2016)

CharlesBronson said:


> No problemo.



BTW! Do you have information to the Argentinians Skyhawks?
I want to build one with that green/brown camo.

Regards


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 7, 2016)

ArmouredSprue said:


> BTW! Do you have information to the Argentinians Skyhawks?
> I want to build one with that green/brown camo.
> 
> Regards



I ve posted tons of information and photos in this topic

The Falklands

Plus a docu translated to english by myself:

Skyhawks in the Falklands War (docu)

If you want photos of the A-4s

a-4c malvinas - Buscar con Google


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 7, 2016)

Great stuff, CB, some real informative material here. Thanks for posting.

I noticed that in the documentaries the men are being filmed at MNA in front of C-207:






Malvinas veterans at the museum, from left A-4C C-322, A-4P-C207, Dagger C-432, Mirage I-011 and Canberra B-109:






Another vet outside the naval headquarters in down town Buenos Aires, A-4Q 3-A-304:






This aircraft is an imposter, although in the markings of 3-A-312, which crashed during the war (pilot ejected), is actually a US loaned A-4B. On display at the Museo Naval at Tigre:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 9, 2016)

Good photos, Argentina probably has now more jet aircrafts on museums than the ones in flying condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Aug 9, 2016)

CharlesBronson said:


> I ve posted tons of information and photos in this topic
> 
> The Falklands
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias! 

I really appreciated that!
Cheers mate


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 15, 2016)

ArmouredSprue said:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> I really appreciated that!
> Cheers mate



Now that I had browse that Falklands topic in the "modern" section I could see a "holocaust" of photos in there, sad, Ill try to create a topic exclusive for photos of the anglo-argentine conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

